# Flood Table Help



## Smokeaholic (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello I am planning for my room to be using a 3x3 table with 1.5" rockwool just to get things going is this a correct idea or am i thinking wrong.I am also curious on how often to flood. With it my plan was 4-6 autos or one scrogged out reg.
I know to keep my nutrients at 500 ppm, with a 6.5-6.9 ph and the res temp at 65-75 65 being preferred degrees along with a bubble stone being connected to a strong pump.

Input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2016)

5.8 pH for hydro


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 27, 2016)

oh **** that might have been problematic but is the plant size to much or right for a flood table of this size?


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 27, 2016)

I run 9 plants on my 3x3 table........ I use top drip....... I water once or twice a day.


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 27, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> I run 9 plants on my 3x3 table........ I use top drip....... I water once or twice a day.


Alright so for each sq ft on a flood table a plant can be placed is the rule of thumb and are those 1.5" rockwools big enough.


----------



## superman (Jan 28, 2016)

Are you going with the drip like G13 or flood and drain. Mine are all flood and drain in 6" net pots with hydroton clay pellets. I flood for 15 min every 3 hours.
  If you're using rockwool, most folks I've talked to use like 4" cubes and will flood every 4 hours because the wool will retain more water.
  Like pcduck said, keep the Ph in the 5.5 to 5.8. I always start mine at about 5.4 because it would slowly drift up. If it gets above 6 they'll start to struggle absorbing some of the elements in the nutes.
 500 ppm is a pretty good place to start but when they really get going in flower they'll like it at about 1200 or so. Good luck, hydro is productive if you keep a close eye on things. But little problems can turn big if you don't stay on top of things.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2016)

Good post Superman.


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

superman said:


> Are you going with the drip like G13 or flood and drain. Mine are all flood and drain in 6" net pots with hydroton clay pellets.


Thank you for the informative post. It will be a flood and drain with 1.5 rock wool just to stretch a buck further if that wont cause an issue. I was planning on simply using cal-mag with bloom for the whole grow to keep nutrients simple and pk boost at beginning of flower, middle and 2 weeks before flush I saw a video that said it would create more compact nugs with pk boost is this true?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2016)

I do not see 1.5" rockwool as being nearly big enough.  Even 4" is pushing it.  You are going to get out of this what you put into it.  Cheaping out on things like medium and nutrients will come back to bite you in the backside.


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 28, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I do not see 1.5" rockwool as being nearly big enough.


I am not arguing as I don't know yet but will the roots not just grow into the clay pellets?


----------



## superman (Jan 28, 2016)

Smokeaholic said:


> I am not arguing as I don't know yet but will the roots not just grow into the clay pellets?


 Oh no. They'll grow around them and spread out on the bottom of your table. The clay will retain the moisture and nutrients until the next flood cycle.
 A lot of folks will start the plants in the smaller rockwool cubes and then just place them into the basket of pellets. Your plants will need something solid and heavy enough to give them a solid base to grow from. Like The Goddess said, pinching pennies can cost you big time when it comes to something that important. She's probably right about the cubes too. When your plants get big and heavy with buds they'll need good foundation to just to hold the plant upright. Good luck!!!
 Peace, Superman


----------

